# TIME FOR SOME CHRISTMAS CHEER!!!! (I know, bah!! humbug!!)



## mls26cwru (Dec 9, 2016)

Does anyone else have any refining jobs they are just getting done with in time for Christmas?? Lets see some pictures of some yellow Christmas cheer! (no pictures of yellow snow though!  )


I finished this little one late last night...
this puts me over a pound of gold refined  :shock:


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 9, 2016)

Little? Ha..Very nice.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 21, 2016)

Come on guys, we need some more Christmas cheer!! Give us newbies the motivation we need to succeed. Whether just as a hobby or a future career. We look up to all you guys. Yalls procedures, tutorials and wonderful end pictures are our motivation. Don't get me wrong, I love reading all the threads but its nice to have some pictures to go along with it. Have a merry Christmas everyone and god bless you all!!!


----------



## anachronism (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm doing my first production runs on the cell over Christmas and assuming it goes to plan I'll pop some pictures up of the results. Ive also got the "odd batch" to do separately to that. 8) 8)





I like having 8 days clear refining with no distractions. It's amazing what you can get done :idea: :idea:


----------



## anachronism (Dec 21, 2016)

mls that button looks great - nice one!


----------



## mls26cwru (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you! 

I was really hoping to see what Lou or Steve or the rest of you big refiners are stuffing their stockings with this year!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 21, 2016)

mls26cwru said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was really hoping to see what Lou or Steve or the rest of you big refiners are stuffing their stockings with this year!


No doubt. Come on Santa Claus show us what ya got. :shock:


----------



## autumnwillow (Dec 23, 2016)

Here you go, not mine though. I'll keep posting the bars until Lou or 4metals shows theirs. Heh
Marks are from borax, too much of it and I used a brass brush to wipe the excess borax off so its no longer shiny.

Tndavid,
Not sure if those are cracks in your beaker, be very careful when digesting in AR. Nobody wants liquid gold out of a container. I was having a feeling that my 4L flask might break with this 250g lot that I refined, that's a lot to pay for me. Always check the vessel health.


----------



## mls26cwru (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice!!! To many scratches? Just sounds like an excuse to remelt!


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice autumn. And that looks like a brute!!!Nice.


----------

